# Username



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Is my username meant to be blue? 

THANK YOU


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Same for me 8) , and TT signature plate under avatar when possible.

Thank you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes it's blue for members


----------

